# Suunto film/TV appearances



## SmartUK

This has proven popular over on the G-Shock forum, so why not see if it works here too?

I'll kick off with;

X6HR from "Alien Vs Predator":






















Black Vector from "Resident Evil: Apocalypse":















Various competitors from Scandinavian reality show "71 Grader Nord":











































American comedienne Janneane Garofalo on a US talk show:















Black Vectors on "Stargate: SG-1":






















(caps from "Shooter" to follow...)


----------



## SmartUK

More from SG-1. According to RDA's website (Richard Dean Anderson), he specifically requested that they change to the black Vector for season 6 (where before they'd used Casio DW-8300s and, I think, Omega Seamasters), at which point they became standard issue for the whole unit.

Anyway...


----------



## Jeff_C

AWESOME work! Very cool! Thank you!!!


----------



## SmartUK

And they're in Stargate: Atlantis too..!


----------



## sgireland

The TV Series/Documentary "Long Way 'Round" which chronicles Ewan MacGregor and Charlie Boorman's around the world motorcycle trip has a few shots where you can see the producer (who drove one of the support vehicles) wearing a black Vector.


----------



## SmartUK

LWR was one of my favourite things ever (Long Way Down finishes soon...). I caught up with the whole thing on DVD a month or two ago but missed the Vector!!


----------



## SmartUK

*Shooter*

It's almost as if this entire movie is one huge Vector commercial..!


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: Shooter*

I liked that movie and the book! Great screen shots!!! THANKS!


----------



## greyhound

Great work really like the screen shots. I knew about SG-1, Atlantis and Shooter but not about the others.


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes

I have one and use it daily in Iraq...great watch...and you can beat hell out of them and they just keep on ticking. Another good one with very similar features is the Casio Pathfinder...both great timepieces.

"Respect and Honor our Fallen Brothers"

Jay


----------



## SmartUK

*Re: Long Way Round*

Had another look at the "Long Way Round" DVD and found two Vectors...







KTM's Russian advisor







David the producer

I'm pretty sure the survival experts also had them, but I've not got any pics to back this up (yet...!)


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: Long Way Round*

What DVD?? What show are those shots from?

THANKS!


----------



## SmartUK

*Re: Long Way Round*

The title's in the message header - it's from the Special Edition 3-disc DVD of "Long Way Round". Sorry for any confusion; that's how it was done on the G-Shock version


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: Long Way Round*

Ah. Never heard of it... but thanks!


----------



## SmartUK

*Re: Long Way Round*

I was responding to SGIRELAND's post - I've editied it to hopefully make it clearer what I was on about!


----------



## SmartUK

*Lost season 3*

Just started watching this last night and look what's in episode 3.4...


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: Lost season 3*

Good eye!


----------



## Plissken

Eagle eyes guys! Nice SG-1 boob shot there lol :-d


----------



## Jeff_C

So, it looks like in that first pic, he has he watch in his hands??? What is he doing?


----------



## paduncan

The Everest show on TV now has many people wearing Vectors. Haven't seen any Cores, but that might be because this was probably filmed before the product launch.


----------



## jaspermccrea

*Re: Shooter*



Jeff_C said:


> I liked that movie and the book! Great screen shots!!! THANKS!


The book was awesome.. The movie.. Well. Less said the better.

This is almost making me regret selling my Vector...


----------



## Malyel

The Suunto X-lander reverse display is worn by one of the lead characters on the new TV comedy "The Big Bang Theory". |> 

It's actually a pretty funny show also. ;-)


----------



## SmartUK

** Lost Season 3 spoiler alert! ** (or is it just me that hasn't seen it yet..?!)

He's being given the watch by his captor who, to keep him from trying to escape, has apparently put a pacemaker inside him that will cause his heart to explode if his heart rate exceeds 140bpm, hence the loudly-beeping Advizor.

Happens all the time...


----------



## Plissken

My friend at work loaned me all the SG-1 DVDs which I've been slowly watching over the last months. I noticed in Season 5 that Richard Dean Harrison is wearing a Vector, whereas everyone else is still on G-Shocks.


----------



## geremy

I think Bear Grylls was wearing a yellow/black core on yesterday's program about him paragliding over Everest. I can't be sure, but I paused it a couple of times and it sure appeared to be the core.


----------



## Jeff_C

I watched that, but never saw his watch... I know in his first season of his show here in the US he wore a Breitling Emergency... in this season hes wearing a Bremont.


----------



## burdy

Jeff_C said:


> I watched that, but never saw his watch... I know in his first season of his show here in the US he wore a Breitling Emergency... in this season hes wearing a Bremont.


Yeah, the Bremont on the stock strap doesnt look near as good as the thick band he wears it on. I love Bear, I just finished his book "The Kid Who Climbed Everest" and thought it was very inspiring, not to mention, educational for me. I didnt realize so much was involved in summiting the beast. I ordered his other book "Facing the Frozen Ocean" a couple days ago and cant wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Jeff_C

For TV adventurists I prefer Les Stroud... but Im coming around to like Bear. I think he does a lot of foolish things on Man v Wild... BUT, hes an interesting dude. Id love to buy him a beer and listen to his stories!


----------



## burdy

Jeff_C said:


> For TV adventurists I prefer Les Stroud... but Im coming around to like Bear. I think he does a lot of foolish things on Man v Wild... BUT, hes an interesting dude. Id love to buy him a beer and listen to his stories!


Eh, he got a bad rap for not staying out in the wild every night of filming and for his production crew presenting scenarios to him. In his defense, I think you can only risk life and limb so much, you play with fire your going to get burned, so being cautious when needed is fair play. Its not worth the risk with a wife and kids. A guy who has climbed Everest at 23 on the first attempt and crossed the Atlantic in an inflatable boat in the winter needs to prove nothing. I think its great certain scenarios are presented to him in the show, makes it more interesting and provides information on situations that we otherwise might not see but could be helpful to know.


----------



## Jeff_C

You know, I dont even blame him for that "hotel" stuff. My thing is he does "dumb stuff". If you are out in a survival situation and you break your ankle because you are junping around like a lemur with ADD, you are in a world of hurt. You have to move very caustiosly in situations like true sr\urvival situations. Even a broken finger could spell disaster in that kind of situation. Yet I think he likes to do the "Stunts" because it MAY be a bit of an ego thing. 

All that said, I think I would like him a lot. Did you see his flight over Everest? VERY cool. Hey, he was SAS... nothing to prove to ANYONE in my book! Still, some say Strouds show is a little boring because he doesnt do some of the goofier stuff. So I guess it all makes interesting TV. 

Stroud sure makes it tougher by filming all his own stuff. That would be TOUGH! And of course they both have rescue or "bail out" options. Id love to go backpacking with either! I bet you would learn a TON!


----------



## burdy

Jeff_C said:


> You know, I dont even blame him for that "hotel" stuff. My thing is he does "dumb stuff". If you are out in a survival situation and you break your ankle because you are junping around like a lemur with ADD, you are in a world of hurt. You have to move very caustiosly in situations like true sr\urvival situations. Even a broken finger could spell disaster in that kind of situation. Yet I think he likes to do the "Stunts" because it MAY be a bit of an ego thing.
> 
> All that said, I think I would like him a lot. Did you see his flight over Everest? VERY cool. Hey, he was SAS... nothing to prove to ANYONE in my book! Still, some say Strouds show is a little boring because he doesnt do some of the goofier stuff. So I guess it all makes interesting TV.
> 
> Stroud sure makes it tougher by filming all his own stuff. That would be TOUGH! And of course they both have rescue or "bail out" options. Id love to go backpacking with either! I bet you would learn a TON!


I dont know why my DVR didnt pick up the Everest episode. Maybe it will come on again soon. Im sure the "bail out" option is definitely the culprit of his more crazy antics. I dont see him doing backflips out of trees in a real survival situation.:-d


----------



## Jeff_C

Thats a great example!!!

He did an adventure with a guy... it wasn't Man vs Wild... I think it was called Bear's Everest Adventure. The guy he trained with backed out due to "technical issues". Personally I think he was a little timid... but Bear kept flying! LOL... too funny!

Recently I was reading articles on my hero Ranulph Fiennes. And found a good article that referenced Bear... Actually it was Bears wife. The article was all about the women married to the crazy adventure types.


----------



## geremy

I definitely prefer Les. Not to take anything away from Bear but if I were stuck on an Island, I think I would want Les with me, not Bear. I don't see Les as nearly as big an 'adventure' type, but he has a well balanced ego & a good head on his shoulders. Maybe Bear would be great in a 'real' survival situation, but we will never know because a full crew follows him around.


----------



## Jeff_C

Les is a great musician as well! I jsut downloaded a CD of his from iTunes last month. Nice earthy stuff.


----------



## Bugsy

does anyone know what type of nylon strap bear is wearing with his bremont?


----------



## SmartUK

*Stargate Atlantis*

all from Season 2:


----------



## SHANE 1000

In the Movie *Shooter* the leading actor had a Black black core I believe.


----------



## Jeff_C

Thats correct Shane! He wears a black Vector.


----------



## SmartUK

Jeff_C said:


> Thats correct Shane! He wears a black Vector.


See #19 above.


----------



## ejunge

I know its an old post, but has anyone noticed that Greg Gunberg who plays Matt Parkman on Heroes wears either an X-lander or a Metron?


----------



## Jeff_C

Could also be a Yachtsman!


----------



## ejunge

You know what... It isn't a Metron. That pic shows a screen printed line on the face, the Metron does not have that line. Does the yachtsman?


----------



## Jeff_C

Line??


----------



## ejunge

The line on the face, about halfway down that tells what mode you are in. The Metron does not have that. It has the same internal parts as the Advizor, which does not have that.


----------



## jbarn02

Could we make this a sticky like on the g shock forum?


----------



## Jeff_C

I prefer the sticky's on this forum to be technical in nature. The more we sticky the more room it takes up at the top and the less convenient it is for people. 

If you like, I will ask for sub forum, but in my opinion as the moderator here, this thread does not have the content to warrant a stick or a sub forum.

EDIT:
Actually G Shock forum had a post like this... But I don't see it sticky'd. If you notice, they have a fourm poll, A special limited deal, a technical post, and a rule reminder. (again not too many).

Their sub-fora are Articles, fakes, how to, and reviews.

JBarn, you have asked for sticky's repeatedly. Do you loose posts a lot? Our forum is pretty slow compared to some. Its not hard for me to find older posts at all. In other words, we don't get much volume so posts stay on page 1 for a good while. Have you explored the various ways to view WUS? maybe your view is different from mine. I'm just curious because you ask for sticky's a lot. Personally I view with the hybrid view. And I think there are other modifications one can make to ones view.


----------



## jbarn02

I see it now. It is listed under sub-forum=images=sticky=g shocks in movies.

Sorry jeff, your right our forum is so slow. so your right.


----------



## nbf_23

actually caught some movie (fairly stupid) last night on showtime about some kid doing "dirty deeds" as part of a high school initiation/hazing and the one guy had a vector on...sorry i dont have much more to offer...will see if i can find out details


----------



## xraypilot

I was on the CNN website this afternoon, watching the clip of the guy who fell into Mt. Saint Helens. Couldn't make out the watch he had on--Vector maybe? The video is at http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/18/dnt.or.crater.fall.kgw


----------



## Jeff_C

I dont think its a vector... looks more like a Protrek to me.

Maybe one of these?


----------



## T-Touch

I was watching a program on Discovery Channel, The Alaska Experiment. A lady on the program was wearing what looked like a Vector.

It looked like a really good show. 4 teams were dropped off in the Alaskan wilderness and had to survive for a few months. I lived in Alaska for a few years and did some hunting and fishing. Alaska puts your gear to the ultimate test. I'm sure the Vector performed great!

You can watch the pilot episode on DiscoveryChannel.com.


----------



## SmartUK

can't find this pilot - any chance of a link?

Cheers.


----------



## T-Touch

http://video.discovery.com/

Here's the link. You'll have to download the viewer then you can watch the full episode. I think the pilot episode was pretty good.


----------



## SmartUK

Thanks, T-Touch. Unfortunately, it says player not available for your region (which I assume means the UK). Should've moved to Canada...!


----------



## ninjad

While watching Dave this afternoon saw a commercial for a trade suppliers to the building industry, and the second guy on it is wearing what I thought was a Vector - definitely a Suunto though. Will post more when I see it again...


----------



## thomlad54

The Military Channel had a show about Special Forces in Iraq or Afghanistan and 2 of the SF's were wearing X-Landers.

Thom


----------



## ninjad

Also noticed that Ray Mears used to wear a Vector in his earlier series - I spend too much time watching Dave!


----------



## Viper

If you watch _Ghost Hunters_ on the Sci-Fi Channel, TAPS co-founder Grant Wilson has been wearing a Light Black Core these past couple of episodes.


----------



## ggyy1276

Just saw the movie *Journey to the Center of the Earth,
*and noticed that Hannah(Anita Briem), the mountain guide was carrying a Observer.


----------



## neurosis13

nice shot, the observer is very sexy


----------



## mrrivers

Jeff_C said:


> You know, I dont even blame him for that "hotel" stuff. My thing is he does "dumb stuff". If you are out in a survival situation and you break your ankle because you are junping around like a lemur with ADD, you are in a world of hurt. You have to move very caustiosly in situations like true sr\urvival situations. Even a broken finger could spell disaster in that kind of situation. Yet I think he likes to do the "Stunts" because it MAY be a bit of an ego thing.
> 
> All that said, I think I would like him a lot. Did you see his flight over Everest? VERY cool. Hey, he was SAS... nothing to prove to ANYONE in my book! Still, some say Strouds show is a little boring because he doesnt do some of the goofier stuff. So I guess it all makes interesting TV.
> 
> Stroud sure makes it tougher by filming all his own stuff. That would be TOUGH! And of course they both have rescue or "bail out" options. Id love to go backpacking with either! I bet you would learn a TON!


hi. a small point. bear grylls was in the territorial army sas, more your weekend warrior, nothing wrong with that. but just not the same thing at all.
not devaluing him, but important to know. ray mears is more my cup of tea. less showbiz
more of what you need. bear is good fun to watch though.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum!

I must admit ignorance... Im going only on what I have read... and I know nothing of the British military ranks... Other than that SAS is similar to our SF guys. 

Like I said for real content I think Les Stroud is "better" but Bear makes things a little more fun to watch. Now if we could just get him to drop Bremont and get a Suunto!

Thanks for the correction! and again... WELCOME!


----------



## mrrivers

hi, and thanks for the welcome.
the territorials are army reserves, and they, like all military do a great job. and the sas territorials are tough to get into, even though they are primarily support staff. 
bear is crazy/fearless though, which makes for good tv.
i prefer a steady head out in the field.
love the forum,
and happy to be here 
thanks, chris.


----------



## jlomein

Finally madee a screencap of this fall's Heroes, Season 3, episode 6. Matt Parkman is seen here wearing what appears to be a Suunto X-Lander.


----------



## Jeff_C

He has really good taste!!!


----------



## seanc

Two more sightings...
Ghost hunters. Grant wears a black core.. Jay looks to be wearing a lumi(!!))

Also, Destination truth, the host wears a alum/ brown quite a bit.


----------



## T-Touch

I just started a book, TakeDown by Brad Thor. The hero Scott Harvath wears a Suunto X9Mi.


----------



## Jeff_C

What is that book about??


----------



## cb400bill

Jeff_C said:


> What is that book about??


http://blogcritics.org/books/article/book-review-takedown-by-brad-thor/

_Takedown is about a systematic and highly coordinated attack on New York City by Al-Qaeda for the purpose of rescuing one of their own. ... What follows is a harrowing mission through a devastated Manhattan to bring the terrorists involved to justice by counterterrorism hero Scot Harvath and a group of random soldiers he was able to recruit along the way._


----------



## T-Touch

Thor writes some great books. I've read most of the series with Scot Harvath, The Lions Of Lucerne, Path of the Assassin, State of the Union, Blowback, and I just started Takedown. I still need 3 more in the series to catch up, The First Commandment, The Last Patriot, and The Apostle. 

Harvath is an ex Navy SEAL, and former Secret Service agent who is tasked by the President to hunt down terrorist.


----------



## starbird

This isn't a TV show or movie, but the actor Scott Foley (_The Unit_) wears an X-Lander in this photo:


----------



## ggyy1276

Anna wore a T3 in the movie *Land of the Lost.

*


----------



## Jeff_C

VERY cool!


----------



## mikedeployed

*Re: Lost season 3*



SmartUK said:


> Just started watching this last night and look what's in episode 3.4...
> 
> View attachment 70945
> 
> 
> View attachment 70946


You know, I was wondering about that watch. Huge lost fan!


----------



## mikedeployed

Jeff_C said:


> For TV adventurists I prefer Les Stroud... but Im coming around to like Bear. I think he does a lot of foolish things on Man v Wild... BUT, hes an interesting dude. Id love to buy him a beer and listen to his stories!


Since we're on the topic. Anyone catch what Les wears in the field? (what kind of watch of course)


----------



## Jeff_C

He changes a bit. I asked him in an email... never heard back. LOL


----------



## Mystro

Last night I spotted a silver X6 on *NCIS*. McGee was wearing the X6 through out the entire episode. I first saw the side of the strap which was a dead give away but then multiple face shot of the watch confirmed it.


----------



## Barnstormer

I noticed Hank, the Dr. on Royal Pains, wears a Vector in a number of scenes.


----------



## Deacon

Barnstormer said:


> I noticed Hank, the Dr. on Royal Pains, wears a Vector in a number of scenes.


Just finished watching the most recent episode.
Looks like an "all black" model with negative display.


----------



## ejunge

Dang!!! Beat me to it... yep he wears a black Vector, I noticed it last week, but this week you get a super Up close view.. I noticed the Vector "bubble " on the face in the last shot of the show this week..


----------



## sonoronos

In "Hurt Locker", a film about the Iraq war, the character played by Ralph Fiennes wears what appears to be a Suunto X10. Can anyone verify this for me?


----------



## mikedeployed

sonoronos said:


> In "Hurt Locker", a film about the Iraq war, the character played by Ralph Fiennes wears what appears to be a Suunto X10. Can anyone verify this for me?


Yes, he is, I had a hell of a time getting a screen shot that was clear enough. Here's the evidence! The band definitely gives it away. Great movie by the way.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

*Re: Shooter*

What kinda Suunto Vector is it?

I'm watched the movie.


----------



## Jeff_C

*Re: Shooter*

Black Vector with positive face.


----------



## Elementum

wow... nice photo! have u seen the new elementum anywhere??? that´s a beauty!!!! There are many movies where Suunto products are seen... Try Renny harlins movies! Tell me what´s the thing with these watches.?? okey they are not watches! wristopcomputers  ..


----------



## MagnumIP

Horaldo wearing an Observer in My Name Is Earl :-!


----------



## mikedeployed

Nice!


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bootzilla

Malyel said:


> The Suunto X-lander reverse display is worn by one of the lead characters on the new TV comedy "The Big Bang Theory". |>
> 
> It's actually a pretty funny show also. ;-)


I know it is crazy to bump a year-old thread, but it is even crazier that I just noticed the guy in that show wearing an X-lander - had to rewind and do a double-take. Pretty impressive that they haven't switched up watches since you spotted it in 2007...

And since the thread hasn't been updated in awhile - add two people you may see on TV to the list that have been in other threads - the guy who hosts River Monsters with his Vector or Regatta (can't remember which), and Valentino Rossi with his Regatta (and I saw at least one other crew member sporting a Regatta on the race broadcast last week at Philip Island).


----------



## bootzilla

Another spotting, of sorts - the past few weeks I've been watching some stuff on a channel I'd never heard of before - Current. They repeat stuff over and over again, but a few of the shows they have seem pretty cool. I'm a sucker for Everest shows, and they have one called 'Everest ER' - I've spotted several Suuntos so far - lots of Vectors. I'd imagine the footage is recent enough that I might see some Cores eventually. 

I've also seen a few clips from that new movie 127 hours (I think that is the title) - there was a full-screen shot of a Vector, so I'm assuming it will be featured pretty prominently.


----------



## rayray145

the 2010 movie Dr. John. The Guy was in the Green Berets or something and he had an X10mi.


----------



## WeekendWatcher

Dean and Sam on this season of Supernatural are wearing Suunto's. Dean looks to be wearing the all black Core (same as mine!) Donald Shultz of Wild Recon (Animal Planet) also exclusively wears various Suunto's on his show.


----------



## Jeff_C

Good catch... Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## bootzilla

The other day I saw what had to have been the worst movie ever made in the history of mankind - something called Lost City Raiders, featuring a noticeably drunk James Brolin and some dude who got killed off in the first season of Lost - and I am pretty certain the main character was wearing a Suunto Stinger. 

I would ask someone to try to verify that for me, but I wouldn't recommend anyone else actually see it - watching paint dry is more entertaining, although the sheer awfulness of it is actually quite amusing...


----------



## Jeff_C

Dont know if this one has been mentioned... But on History Channel there is a show called "Brad Meltzer's decoded". I have not ever seen a full episode, but on the Statue of Liberty episode the one gentleman appears to be wearing a Suunto X Lander.


----------



## FrederickUK

In the currently in cinemas film "127 Hours", the lead is wearing a vector (iirc)... luckily he's not one of these people who wear their watch on their right arm - as that's the one he hacks off!!

Poor pics below:


----------



## bootzilla

Jeff_C said:


> Dont know if this one has been mentioned... But on History Channel there is a show called "Brad Meltzer's decoded". I have not ever seen a full episode, but on the Statue of Liberty episode the one gentleman appears to be wearing a Suunto X Lander.


Good eye - I've been meaning to mention that one. He's worn that in every episode...I don't really like the show all that much, but for some reason I think I've seen every one - I think I am addicted to mediocre shows and movies...


----------



## ejunge

Watching "Big Bang Theory", which is usually a good choice for Suunto spotting, and the scene at Sheldon's party, both Penny's ex-boyfriend and Dr Kripke, the one with a speech impediment, are wearing Suuntos- a vector and an x-lander respectively....


----------



## Webb

The River Monster guy uses a Vector.


----------



## mig_celestino

dunno if you heard of the series BREAKOUT KINGS but one of the characters is wearin an X-Lander

check it out here http://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/charlie-on-breakout-kings.jpg


----------



## Thunderbear

As posted before.. Vector/Advizor in LEXX season 4.


----------



## Tinnunculus

Thunderbear said:


> As posted before.. Vector/Advizor in LEXX season 4.


A Vector, yes.
TRIVIA TIME: You can tell a Vector and an Advizor apart by the appearance of the TIME-ALTI-BARO-COMP part of the face. Advizor has those words "floating" on crescent shaped lines, and Vector has them inside boxes/a box.


----------



## ejunge

Tinnunculus said:


> A Vector, yes.
> TRIVIA TIME: You can tell a Vector and an Advizor apart by the appearance of the TIME-ALTI-BARO-COMP part of the face. Advizor has those words "floating" on crescent shaped lines, and Vector has them inside boxes/a box.


Even better, the vector has the bubble level, the advizor doesnt.


----------



## Tinnunculus

ejunge said:


> Even better, the vector has the bubble level, the advizor doesnt.


 No bubble? Hehe, it can be quite a difficult task trying to level the watch while jogging. ;-)


----------



## mortonjl

On Manhunters: Fugitive Task Force, Lenny DePaul from the NY office always wears a black/black negative face vector. It's on A&E on thursday nights I believe.


----------



## bootzilla

I don't know how I missed this before, but the other day I was watching a rerun of Top Gear, and the Stig was wearing an X-lander. Very cool.

Looking at that picture from LEXX has me confused - I've had my Vector for years, and never found the button that makes the huge, pointy blade come out - that would come in handy. Maybe that is a special edition?


----------



## t0ma

Joe Flanigan is wearing Suunto in Syfy´s Ferocious Planet . Maybe some Vector model? HR?


----------



## ancient_mariner

Looks like Vector Military Foliage Green. I have it b-)


----------



## t0ma

ancient_mariner said:


> Looks like Vector Military Foliage Green. I have it b-)


 That looks like correct! And good too 

Ja moikka vaan, oot toinen suomalainen johon oon täällä törmänny


----------



## ancient_mariner

t0ma said:


> That looks like correct! And good too
> 
> Ja moikka vaan, oot toinen suomalainen johon oon täällä törmänny


No tervehdys vaan, ei meitä täällä montaa ole


----------



## hbk_99

SmartUK said:


> This has proven popular over on the G-Shock forum, so why not see if it works here too?
> 
> I'll kick off with;
> 
> X6HR from "Alien Vs Predator":
> View attachment 58049
> 
> View attachment 58050
> 
> View attachment 58051
> 
> 
> (caps from "Shooter" to follow...)


i belive this is the sunto x6m same basic model but no heart rate monitor:think:


----------



## hbk_99

T-Touch said:


> I was watching a program on Discovery Channel, The Alaska Experiment. A lady on the program was wearing what looked like a Vector.
> 
> It looked like a really good show. 4 teams were dropped off in the Alaskan wilderness and had to survive for a few months. I lived in Alaska for a few years and did some hunting and fishing. Alaska puts your gear to the ultimate test. I'm sure the Vector performed great!
> 
> You can watch the pilot episode on DiscoveryChannel.com.


looks like the pag40(sorry I'm a g-shock guy :-d)









i spotted this on mind hunters









it kinda looks like the x6m but the case and buttons are very different maybe the x6hr? not sure


----------



## 29er

In Supernatural the 2 main characters wear different Suunto watches. In season 6 it's definitely the Core, in the previous seasons other Suunto models like the Xlander and such. Couldn't really find a good picture but here it goes:


----------



## hbk_99

I think Leonard Hofstadter from The Big Bang Theory wear the suunto x-lander but i can't find a clear picture of it


----------



## LAN

Didn't see this -


----------



## LAN

X10--


----------



## LAN

Sports TV.
The guy wearing it is the 'greatest of all time' motorcycle racer. 
I believe it's a Vector HR. Motorcycle racing/motocross is the 2nd most physically demanding sport.
Here's a video of him on the White/Blue bike (Yamaha) against the red (Ducati): Those bikes go upto 215mph


----------



## ejunge

Nope, it's a regatta... We had another post of him on this and it has the characteristic blue button of the regatta., good pic though


----------



## ancient_mariner

Here is a screenshot from Top Gear season 7, episode 2. Jeremy races with Audi RS4 against two speed climbers.








And here is the video if you are interested.


----------



## LAN

ejunge said:


> Nope, it's a regatta... We had another post of him on this and it has the characteristic blue button of the regatta., good pic though


Ahh nice! white with blue button, matches his bike. =)

Here it is .


----------



## Jeff_C

Awesome vid... I LOVE Top Gear. Great show.


----------



## LAN

The guy is a pilot on USS Eisenhower.


----------



## AirborneLady

I thought at first it was a Suunto X9i but the internet says its a X10. Here's another to the list.


----------



## Jeff_C

Who is this and what TV show or movie does it come from?


----------



## AirborneLady

My bad I forgot to post this but it's Channing Tatum from the movie Dear John, we watched it in the USO the other day and I spotted the X10. The Suunto made the movie better than what it would have been without.


----------



## K2LINOS

Jeff_C said:


> I dont think its a vector... looks more like a Protrek to me.
> 
> Maybe one of these?


which protek this is??????


----------



## ejunge

Watching tigers and Rangers. Beltre at bat and count is 1-1... Camera just focused on a woman sporting vector, and hernia and Rhine her in an X6 ( I think)... Will post pics in the morning


----------



## LAN

AirborneLady said:


> I thought at first it was a Suunto X9i but the internet says its a X10. Here's another to the list.


Page 6


----------



## LAN




----------



## Spuggs

Supernatural
Season 1 Nixon for Sam, Luminox for Dean (navy seal model 3901?)
Season 2-3 Dean wears an MTM Patriot
Season 4 Deans MTM Patriot with ballistic band
Season 5-6 Both wear Suunto Vector's, couple times Dean wears the black/foliage green with negative face
Season 7 Sam- Suunto Vector black with positive face, Dean- Suunto Core all black military

Please feel free to correct me on any mistakes.


----------



## ancient_mariner

Finnish alpine skier Kalle Palander wearing Suunto X6M or X6HRM while reporters are asking him about his career plans after the recent knee injury.


----------



## LAN

I see a lot of Finnish wear Suunto.

Anyway, Just saw this today - I'm liking it!


----------



## Holdfast

Conan O'Brien with Core Extreme Red.


----------



## GrafiXpressions

The main watch the Delta Force characters from COD Modern Warfare 3 all wear black Suunto X-Lander's!


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

SmartUK said:


> More from SG-1. According to RDA's website (Richard Dean Anderson), he specifically requested that they change to the black Vector for season 6 (where before they'd used Casio DW-8300s and, I think, Omega Seamasters), at which point they became standard issue for the whole unit.


Actually, they went straight from the G-Shocks to the Vectors for the principals; background and secondary characters retained the G-Shocks. The only character to wear the Omega Seamaster was MGen. George Hammond (played by the late Don S. Davis), Commanding General for the SGC. Incidentally, that was Don's personal watch.  I know this because I asked him at DragonCon a few years back.


----------



## sauveteur

Hi there From movie Vertige (fr. 2009)


----------



## xtremelow

I have to thank the movie 127 Hours for introducing me to Suunto, great movie too!


----------



## Spuggs

I was wrong. Dean sports a Suunto Advizor, then swaps out to the Core All Black. Sam also wore an Avizor. Check out the western episode. Nice close up of his countdown timer. Now Sam's got the Vector black with positive face. Oops


----------



## esterill

Dr George McGavin. Insectologist, adventurer and a bit of a hero of mine. Spotted during his BBC program: "After Life: The Strange Science Of Decay". I think he may be a watch fan as he had a number of different ones on during the course of several months.


----------



## Pete26

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Actually, they went straight from the G-Shocks to the Vectors for the principals; background and secondary characters retained the G-Shocks. The only character to wear the Omega Seamaster was MGen. George Hammond (played by the late Don S. Davis), Commanding General for the SGC. Incidentally, that was Don's personal watch.  I know this because I asked him at DragonCon a few years back.


Samantha Carter also wore an Omega Seamaster for a while.


----------



## Tony L

GrafiXpressions said:


> The main watch the Delta Force characters from COD Modern Warfare 3 all wear black Suunto X-Lander's!


Since someone revived an old thread, I might as well join in.

GrafiXpressions, is there a COD MW3 movie or TV?, or do you mean computer game?


----------



## jkchua

In Clockstoppers, the yellow vector is the star 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzomx

Local (LTU) star wears Suunto Core


----------



## Tony L

Enzomx said:


> View attachment 1075322
> 
> 
> Local (LTU) star wears Suunto Core


Watchuseek has members all over the world. Please clarify where is "Local" & what is LTU? Is the pic from a movie or TV show?


----------



## LAN

-----


----------



## Raza

In the show One Car Too Far (don't know if it's coming back), the survival specialist, Gary Humphrey wore a Suunto. Not sure which it is, but I think Vector maybe?


----------



## Raza

LAN said:


> -----


With a three piece suit! And people thought a Submariner with a suit was too much.

I couldn't stand Olympus Has Fallen though...even for a popcorn flick, it failed to engage.


----------



## Enzomx

Tony L said:


> Watchuseek has members all over the world. Please clarify where is "Local" & what is LTU? Is the pic from a movie or TV show?


Sorry, by ISO 3166 code it is only LT, which is Lithuania Lithuania - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Shown picture is from TV show.


----------



## LAN

WhiteHouse down


----------



## Jason_Lee

Tony L said:


> Since someone revived an old thread, I might as well join in.
> 
> GrafiXpressions, is there a COD MW3 movie or TV?, or do you mean computer game?


Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, it's a video game.


----------



## ModestGP

Equalizer with Denzel Washington


----------



## saunterer

Did anyone catch the VW commercial during Shark Week?  There is a well worn Sunnto Core, on a well worn NATO 4 ring strap.  And by well worn, I mean well worn.

I should know, I have beat the snot out of this watch.


----------



## skinnie

From the documentary inspired to ride
https://watch.inspiredtoride.it


----------



## Emg66

saunterer said:


> Did anyone catch the VW commercial during Shark Week?  There is a well worn Sunnto Core, on a well worn NATO 4 ring strap.  And by well worn, I mean well worn.
> 
> I should know, I have beat the snot out of this watch.


Nope


----------



## Emg66

saunterer said:


> Did anyone catch the VW commercial during Shark Week?  There is a well worn Sunnto Core, on a well worn NATO 4 ring strap.  And by well worn, I mean well worn.
> 
> I should know, I have beat the snot out of this watch.


Nope


----------



## andynorris420

Seal Team Six TV show. The guys wear core watches

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

